# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΛΥΧΝΙΑ 811 ΣΕ ΤΕΛΙΚΟ 2x811 ΓΙΑ ΠΟΜΠΟ

## tzitzikas

ΕχΩ ΕΝΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑ ΣΤΑ ΜΕΣΑΙΑ ΜΕ ΜΙΑ 813 ΣΤΑ 1400 ΒΟΛΤ. Εχω το εξης προβλημα με τις λυχνιες 811Α στον τελικο ενισχυτη με 2 811 με τον οποιο διαμορφωνω τον πομπο. καθε περιπου 2-3 μηνες μετα απο ανοιγμα του διακοπτη υψηλης τασης των 811 καιγεται μια 811. την στιγμη που σηκωνω τον διακοπτη πεταει φωτια μεταξυ μαλλον ανοδου και καθοδου (arc) και αμεσως καιγεται και η ασφαλεια. στιγμιαια το μιλλιαμπερομετρο  ανοδου καρφωνει τερμα και μετα καθε φορα που αλλαζω ασφαλεια την ξανακαιει πετωντας φωτια στην λυχνια. μετα τα νηματα της λαμπας συνεχιζουν να δουλευουν κανονικα και οπτικως δε φαινεται να εχει κατι η λυχνια. να πω εδω οτι ο πομπος και ο τελικος δουλευουν 24 ωρες/24ωρο και ο τελικος δουλευει με 1150 βολτ dc ανοδων των 811.(η 813 με 1400). απο οτι βλεπω στα data του κατασκευαστη η 811 για συνεχομενη λειτουργεια δινεται εως 1250 βολτ. μαζι οι 2 811 τραβουν 100-110 mA δηλαδη τις δουλευω χαλαρα. Πηγαινωντας στον 741 να παρω νεα λαμπα μιλησα με δυο ατομα εκει και μου ειπαν οτι μπορει να φταινε ειτε τα καπελακια προσελανης που εχουν λιγο σκουριασει και ισως δεν κανουν επαφη σωστα, ειτε μπορει να κανει αναδραση ο τελικος. μου προτειναν το 1 ποδι νηματων απο καθε λυχνια να το γειωσω χρησιμοποιωντας κοντο καλωδιο (εγω τα γειωνα χρησιμοποιωντας 10-15 εκατοστα καλωδιο σε μια βιδα που ηταν πιο μακρυα) και επισης στο αλλο ποδι των νηματων να βαλω απο 1 πυκνωτη σε καθε λαμπα που το αλλο ακρο να γειωνει). τα καπελακια τα αντικατεστησα με συρμα (σε μορφη σπειρων). επισης μου ειπαν οταν δινω υψηλη ταση στις 811 να μην εχω ανοικτο τον προενισχυτη η να μην παιζω μουσικη.

ποια η αποψη σας για το προβλημα αυτο?  εχετε να προτεινετε κατι??

----------


## MAKHS

Καλησπερα.Οι φιλοι ραδιοπειραματιστες (φανταζομαι) σου τα ειπανε πολυ καλα.Χρειαζονται κοντες καλωδιωσεις,πυκνωτες για φιλτραρισμα και κυριως οταν ανοιγεις τον τελικο να μην εχεις διαμορφωση γιατι η λυχνια τραβαει μεγαλυτερα ρευματα αφου μπαινει αμμεσως σε αποδοση.Εγω θα σου προτεινα να ριξεις λιγο ακομη τη ταση(δεν πειραζει) γιατι πριν απο μερες  που ακουγα τον σταθμο εν κινηση απο τα τεμπη και μετα προς Αν Μακεδονια η διαμορφωση καλυπτε κανονικα το σημα.

----------


## tzitzikas

καλησπερα φιλε ΜΑΚΗ. λοιπον εχω ριξει την ταση ηδη στα 600 μετασχηματιστου (840 βολτ dc) αλλα μου παραμορφωνει καπως τον ηχο. ενω με τα 1150 dc ειναι αρκετα καθαρη. μαλλον σε αυτην την ταση δεν προσαρμοζει ο διαμορφωτης. επισης με την χαμηλοτερη ταση τραβαει λιγο παραπανω κορυφες δηλαδη απο 100 ma πηγε στα 120 ma.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Θα σου πω και εγώ μια γνώμη από μια παλιά μου κατασκευή για ένα φίλο που ήταν ένας τελικός 4Χ 807 push-pull zero bias modulator 240W (από το βιβλίο της RCA). Παρουσιαζόταν αυτοταλάντωση και κοκκίνιζαν οι λυχνίες περιστασιακά. Το πρόβλημα προερχόταν από υψίσυχνη αυτοταλάντωση και λύθηκε με κοντές καλωδιώσεις και αποπνικτικά πηνία 10 σπειρών παράλληλα με αντιστάσεις άνθρακα 100Ω/2W σε σειρά με τις ανόδους (όπως ακριβώς στις λυχνίες εκπομπής). Κάνε και εσύ το ίδιο και, αν θέλεις, σύνδεσε από μια αντίσταση stopper 10Ω/2W σε σειρά με το οδηγό πλέγμα της κάθε λυχνίας. Σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν επιτρέπεται να έχεις μεγάλο μήκος καλωδίου από το μετασχηματιστή οδήγησης προς τα οδηγά πλέγματα, από τις ανόδους των λυχνιών προς το μετασχηματιστή εξόδου και από τη μεσαία λήψη νημάτων προς τη γη διότι μπορούν να συμβούν ανεπιθύμητες αναδράσεις. Κράτα την τάση τροφοδοσίας των 811 ψηλά, γύρω στα 1200V ώστε να μειώνονται οι παραμορφώσεις. Η 811 έχει μεγάλο συντελεστή ενίσχυσης σχετικά με άλλες τριόδους και θέλει λίγο προσοχή στην κατασκευή για να εργάζεται σταθερά.

----------


## tzitzikas

οι αποστασεις των καλωδιων απο τον ντραιβερ ειναι περι τα 15 εκατοστα εκαστο. οι καλωδιωσεις απο τις ανοδους εως τον διαμορφωτη ειναι 1 μετρο γιατι ο διαμορφωτης ειναι σε αλλο κουτι.
θα μπορουσαν οι τυχον αναδρασεις να προκαλεσουν κατα το ανοιγμα της υψηλης arc μεσα στην λυχνια? και αν ναι για πιο λογο? για να γινει το arc αυτο θα πρεπει να διμηουργηθει μια υπερταση πολυ μεγαλυτερη απο την αντοχη της λυχνιας η οποια ειναι 1500 βολτ συνεχες.

----------


## tzitzikas

ΚΑΝΕΙς??????????????????????????????????

----------


## ReFas

Για να κάνει τόξο θα έχει τάση πολύ πάνω από 1500 βολτ…αυτό μπορεί να γίνει εύκολα αν αυτοταλαντώσει…
Το ένα μέτρο που έχεις   :Exclamation:   δημιουργεί το πρόβλημα για μένα… η αυτεπαγωγή που έχει το καλώδιο μαζί με την χωρητικότητα της 811 κάνει ένα παράλληλο κύκλωμα  συντονισμού σε κάποια συχνότητα…
Αν είναι έτσι , βάλε μια αντίσταση σε σειρά με κάθε άνοδο 50 – 100Ω π.χ σκέτη χωρίς πηνία… αν βρεις σύρμα χρωμονικελίνης που να έχει τέτοια αντίσταση σε ένα μέτρο μήκος βάλε τέτοιο.

Ξαναβάλε τα καπελάκια..είναι πιό όμορφα   :Smile:

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Καλύτερα θα ήταν να έβαζες το μετασχηματιστή με τις 811 στο ίδιο κουτί και να χρησιμοποιήσεις τα μακριά καλώδια για να φέρεις τη διαμορφωμένη τάση στην 813. Συμφωνώ με τις αντιστάσεις του φίλου Refa, αν εξακολουθεί η αυτοταλάντωση, μετάτρτεψέ τες σε αποπνικτικά πηνία με τις αντιστάσεις παράλληλα. Να θυμάσαι ότι η 811 έχει μεγάλο συντελεστή ενίσχυσης και θέλει λίγο προσοχή.

----------


## tzitzikas

καλυτερα να τυλιξω δηλαδη πηνιο γυρω απο αντισταση 100Ω/2W ανθρακος 10 σπειρες η να βαλω σκετες αντιστασεις 50 – 100Ω?αν ειναι σκετες ποσα βατ να ειναι η καθεμια? να βαλω και αντιστασεις stopper 10Ω/2W . ΟΙ αντιστασεις παντα να ειναι ανθρακος η τουβλακια?  
πως θα καταλαβω αν κανει αυτοταλαντωση?
υπαρχει περιπτωση η υψηλη ταση που βραχυκυκλωνει τις λαμπες να προερχεται απο το τροφοδοτικο κατα το ανοιγμα του πομπου? επισης να πω οτι μετα το arc εν υπαρχει βραχυκυκλωμα εσωτερικα στη λαμπα μα βαση αυτα που δειχνει το πολυμετρο
Refas τα καπελακιια δε μπορει να δημιουργουν προβλημα?

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Δεν γνωρίζω τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει, φίλε "Τζίτζικα", μόνο υπόθεση μπορώ να κάνω από μακριά και με βάση την πείρα. Όλα μπορεί να προκαλέσουν πρόβλημα αν δεν δουλεύουν σωστά, ακόμη και τα καπελάκια, αλλά μου φαίνεται λίγο απίθανο. Καλύτερα να βάλεις το μετασχηματιστή κοντά στις 811 όπως σου είπα προηγουμένως και μετά, αν σου ξαναπαρουσιαστεί το ίδιο πρόβλημα, βλέπουμε... Ακολούθησε πρώτα τη συμβουλή του Refa και μετά τη δική μου. Οι αντιστάσεις πρέπει να είναι άνθρακος ή, αν δεν βρεις, carbon film, που είναι πιο συνηθισμένες (οι λευκές ή κόκκινες στα 2 W). Αν χρειαστούν τα αποπνικτικά (που δεν το πιστεύω) θα τα τυλίξεις γύρω από τις αντιστάσεις.

----------


## ReFas

Για τα καπελάκια... δε μπορω να σκεφτώ κάτι τεχνικά που να στέκει...

Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι το ένα μέτρο που είναι μακρυά ο διαμορφωτής απο τις λυχνίες δημιουργεί το πρόβλημα, αν δέν μπορείς να τα φέρεις κοντά δοκίμασε κάτι απο όλα αυτα που ξέρεις με τις αντιστάσεις, δοκίμασε με σκέτες αντιστάσεις η με πηνία παράλληλα, κάτι απο όλα αυτα...
Κανονικά βάζεις αντίσταση άνθρακα... αλλά είναι κάπως δύσκολο να τις βρείς... και οι μεταλ φιλμ κάνουν... 2βατ
Αν βάλεις μέταλ φίλμ με πηνίο μη το τυλίξεις κολητά στο σωμα της αντίστασης, βάλτο δίπλα.
Οι κεραμικές, τα τουβλάκια, είναι αντιστάσεις με τυλιγμένο σύρμα και βασικά δέν κάνουν γιατί έχουν αυτεπαγωγή μεγάλη ενώ εμείς θέλουμε καθαρή αντίσταση...

Δέν είμαι σίγουρος αν είναι απο αυτά το πρόβλημα σου αλλα αν κάνεις αυτές τις δοκιμές θα δείς αν αλλάξει κάτι....

----------


## tzitzikas

μεχρι στιγμης δεν ειχα χρονο να παω να βαλω αντιστασεις. το μονο που εκανα το σαββατο ηταν να βαλω 2 πυκνωτες 100nf εναν σε καθε λαμπα μεταξυ του ποδιου της 811 που δεν γιεωνετι και της γειωσης. σημερα καποιος πηγε και ανεβασε την ταση στα 800 μετασχηματιστου οπως ηταν παλια. αυτο που παρατηρησα ηταν οτι αναιβηκε πολυ το ποσοστο διαμορφωσης σε σημειο που να παραμορφωνει. χαμηλωσε καποιος την ενταση απο τον προενισχυτη αλλα και παλι ο ηχος δεν μου φαινεται καθαρος οπως παλια?μπορει αυτη η αλλαγη να προκαλεσει τετοια αλλαγη στην διαμορφωση?μηπως να δοκιμασω αλλη τιμη πυκνωτων?

REFAS ΟΤΑΝ ΛΕς "Αν βάλεις μέταλ φίλμ με πηνίο μη το τυλίξεις κολητά στο σωμα της αντίστασης, βάλτο δίπλα. " Ενοεις το πηνιο να μην τυλιχτει στο σωμα της αντιστασης (με τουμπο δηλαδη την αντισταση) αλλα να τυλιχθει πιο διπλα χωρις να ακουμπαει?

----------


## ReFas

Αυτό με τον πυκνωτή, αν κατάλαβα καλά, λές για τα νήματα της λυχνίας  :Question:  ...
Κανονικά θέλει μετασχηματιστή με μεσαία λήψη που το γειώνεις και τις άκρες τις συνδέεις στα νήματα, δέν ενώνεις κάποιο ποδαράκι των νημάτων με τη γειώση δηλαδη.
Αυτο το κάνεις για να μην έχει βόμβο 50 κυκλων απο τα νήματα... τώρα αν γειώσεις το ένα ποδαράκι... εγω δεν έχω υποψη μου να γίνεται κάτι βάζωντας πυκνωτή στο άλλο...δεν νομίζω να αλάξει κάτι απο αυτό...

Για την αντίσταση... ναι λέω άν βάλεις αντίσταση φιλμ μη βάλεις σύρμα κολλητα στο σώμα της.. μιας και η αντίσταση είναι ένα φιλμ στην επιφάνεια..να μην έρχεται σε επαφή με το σύρμα.. για κάθε ενδεχόμενο..
Οι αντιστάσεις άνθρακας, οι παλιές ήταν ένα κομμάτι άνθρακα στο εσωτερικό και μπορούσες να κάνεις την αντίσταση ..κάτι σαν τουμπο...
Αν δεν είσαι σίγουρος βάλε καλύτερα μεταλ φιλμ που είναι και οι πιο κοινές 1 η 2 βατ

Εγώ σου προτείνω, αν το πρόβλημα πρόερχεται απο αυτοταλαντώσεις, βάλε αντίσταση 200 -500 Ω σε κάθε οδηγό τις απλές 1 βατ φτάνει.. κολλημένη η αντίσταση απ\θειας στη βάση..και στις ανόδους 50-100Ω απ'ευθειας στα καπελάκια.

----------


## sv9cvk

Συν τα υπολοιπα που ειπαν οι υπολοιποι κανε μια δοκιμη 
Δωσε την υψηλη ταση αφου εχεις ανοιξει τον διακοπτη των 220V του τροφοδοτικου της υψηλης μιας και δημιουργουνται παντα υπερτασεις 
λογω διαφορων παραγοντων (συνημιτονο κλπ )  :Question:   ) και ισως να φταιει αυτο 
Και τωρα θα μου πεις πως θα δωσεις την υψηλη με καθυστεριση :P  :P   :Question:  
Μπορεις να διακοψεις την καθοδο της 811 (το ενα ποδαρακι των νηματων )με καποιο τροπο (ρελε διακοπτη κλπ)
κανονικα πρεπει να αναβουν τα νηματα οταν δωσεις υψηλη ταση οποτε βγαζεις την γειωση απο το ενα ποδι των νηματων και το συνδεεις στον Μ/Τ των 6,3V και απο ενα ποδι και προς την γη βαζεις 
τον διακοπτη της γειωσης για να δουλεψει η λυχνια  :Exclamation:  
Αν κανεις δουλεια βαζεις ενα κυκλωμα καθυστερισης απο τον διακοπτη της υψηλης  μετα απο 2 η 3 sec να γειωνει την καθοδο 
καλη επιτυχια
Χρηστος

Α! και εγω θα εβαζα Μ/Τ 2Χ3.15V στα νημματα και θα γειωνα την μεσαια ληψη ετσι υπαρχει συμμετρια στην καθοδο αλλα μιας και ο Μ/Τ υπαρχει μπορει να μπουν διοδοι ως προς την γη απο καθε μερια των 6.3V 
η πολυ απλα το αφηνεις ετσι  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :P

----------


## JIM_6146B

Μαζί με τον διακόπτη  που ανοίγεις την υψηλή τάση  βάζει σε σειρά αλλον εναν που θα έχει στης δύο επαφές μία αντίσταση 

οταν ανοίγεις τον πρώτο διακόπτη ανοίγη η υψηλή αλλά μέσο της αντίστασης μειώνεται . 
Μετά απο λίγο ανοίγεις και τον δεύτερο διακόπτη που βραχυκυκλώνει την αντίσταση , έτσι έχει πλήρης τάση .   :Idea:

----------


## JIM_6146B

> Μαζί με τον διακόπτη  που ανοίγεις την υψηλή τάση  βάζει σε σειρά αλλον εναν που θα έχει στης δύο επαφές μία αντίσταση 
> 
> οταν ανοίγεις τον πρώτο διακόπτη ανοίγη η υψηλή αλλά μέσο της αντίστασης μειώνεται . 
> Μετά απο λίγο ανοίγεις και τον δεύτερο διακόπτη που βραχυκυκλώνει την αντίσταση , έτσι έχει πλήρης τάση .




Επίσης  χωρίς φορτία μήπως η τάση σου φεύγει  πολύ   ώστε στιγμιαία να εχεις πολύ περισσότερο απο όσο νομίζεις ......

Μια σειρά αντιστάσεων σαν φορτίο θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει ......

Η γήρανση τον υλικών σίγουρα δημιουργεί και γεγονότα  περιέργα ......

----------


## tzitzikas

ReFas τους πυκνωτες 100nf ους εχω συνδεσει μεταξυ του ποδιου της καθε 811 που δεν γειωνεται με αυτο που γειωνεται (1 πυκνωτη σε καθε λυχνια). θα μπορουσε αυτο να επηρεασει την ποιοτητα του ηχου.


JIM_6146B τον διακοπτη για την υψηλη ταση τον εχω στα 230 βολτ του Μ/Σ. στα 230 να βαλω τον διακοπτη με την αντισταση που λες?αν ναι τι αντισταση. ποσα Ω?

----------


## JIM_6146B

> ReFas τους πυκνωτες 100nf ους εχω συνδεσει μεταξυ του ποδιου της καθε 811 που δεν γειωνεται με αυτο που γειωνεται (1 πυκνωτη σε καθε λυχνια). θα μπορουσε αυτο να επηρεασει την ποιοτητα του ηχου.
> 
> JIM_6146B τον διακοπτη για την υψηλη ταση τον εχω στα 230 βολτ του Μ/Σ. στα 230 να βαλω τον διακοπτη με την αντισταση που λες?αν ναι τι αντισταση. ποσα Ω?



Στο μυαλό μου είχα τον διακόπτη στο δευτερεύων . 

 Αλλά και στα 220Volt  (πρωτεύων) δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα μια δοκιμή θα μας δείξει ....... 

Προυπόθεση τα νήματα να είναι  σε άλλον μετασχηματιστή ώστε να μπορεί η λάμπα να δουλέψει σαν φορτίο .Ανοίγουμε τα νηματα .

Τροφοδοτούμε   τον μετασχηματιστή  υψηλής μέσο μίας αντίστασης και ενός δεύτερου διακόπτη  στα 220Volt   Δοκίμασε με  47  Ω    και   μέτρα την πτώση τάσης που θέλεις να έχεις στην υψηλή .    Ανάλογα με τη θέλεις βάζεις και το μέγεθος της αντίστασης . 

Μπορείς αντί για αντίσταση να βάλεις μία λάμπα 220Volt  (  ή δύο παράλληλες )      δοκίμασε  με  25W , 40W , 100W  , 220W  κ.λ.π  

Η μαρμάρυνη αντίσταση δεν πρεπει να είναι συνδεμένει πολλά sec για τι θα ζεσταθεί πολύ .

Ανοίγουμε την τάση στα νήματα , αν άναψαν   ανοίγουμε  τον διακόπτη 220Volt του μετασχηματιστή υψηλής   και μετά τον διακόπτη που βραχυκυκλώνει την αντίσταση ή την λάμπα   ..  Χαλαρή εκίνηση .....

----------


## sv9cvk

> Στο μυαλό μου είχα τον διακόπτη στο δευτερεύων . 
> 
>  Αλλά και στα 220Volt  (πρωτεύων) δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα μια δοκιμή θα μας δείξει .......



  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:  Αγαπητε μου Δημητρη στο δευτερευων πρεπει να δεις οτι η ταση ειναι γυρω στα 1000V δεν ειναι μερος για διακοπτες κλπ (οχι οτι δεν γινεται)
Στο πρωτευων ειναι μια καλη λυση και μπορει να βαλει δυο αντιστασεις 0,15Ω /25W σε σειρα η καθε μια με τους αγωγους των 220V και μετα απο 2  η 3 sec να βραχυκυκλωνωνται (οχι παραπανω)
Αυτο ειναι ενα κυκλωμα soft start 
Αλλα η γνωμη μου ειναι να κανεις αυτο που σου ειπα σε προηγουμενο ποστ και πιστευω οτι θα το λυσεις το προβλημα 
και για να προστατεψεις το οργανο βαλε 2 παραλληλες διοδους παραλληλα με το οργανο αλλα η καθε μια να εχει αντιθετη φορα απο την αλλη

----------


## tzitzikas

sv9cvk 3 ερωτησεις:

οι διοδοι που λες "" Α! και εγω θα εβαζα Μ/Τ 2Χ3.15V στα νημματα και θα γειωνα την μεσαια ληψη ετσι υπαρχει συμμετρια στην καθοδο αλλα μιας και ο Μ/Τ υπαρχει μπορει να μπουν διοδοι ως προς την γη απο καθε μερια των 6.3V "" 

1) Δεν καταλαβα που λες να συνδεθουνε οι διοδοι και πως θα συνδεθουνε. (ο Μ/Σ νηματων μου ειναι 6,3 βολτ Χωρις μεσαία λήψη). 

2) Ειπες "" Μπορεις να διακοψεις την καθοδο της 811 (το ενα ποδαρακι των νηματων )με καποιο τροπο (ρελε διακοπτη κλπ) 
κανονικα πρεπει να αναβουν τα νηματα οταν δωσεις υψηλη ταση οποτε βγαζεις την γειωση απο το ενα ποδι των νηματων και το συνδεεις στον Μ/Τ των 6,3V και απο ενα ποδι και προς την γη βαζεις τον διακοπτη της γειωσης για να δουλεψει η λυχνια ""

Ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να γινει αυτο. Θα μπορούσα πρώτα να ανοιγω την υψηλη ταση των 811 και μετα τα νηματα 6,3 βολτ των 811 μεσω του διακόπτη στο πρωτευον του μ/Σ? Γενικα είναι καλη ιδεα να δίνω πρωτα την υψηλή?Εγω μέχρι τωρα πρωτα ανοιγα τα νηματα και μετα εδινα υψηλη.

3) Είπες  "" Στο πρωτευων ειναι μια καλη λυση και μπορει να βαλει δυο αντιστασεις 0,15Ω /25W σε σειρα η καθε μια με τους αγωγους των 220V και μετα απο 2  η 3 sec να βραχυκυκλωνωνται (οχι παραπανω) ""με ενα διπλο διακοπτη να τις βρακυκυκλωνω ε?
Επειδη μπωρει να μην βρω τοσο μικρες αντιστασεις θα μπορουσα να βαλω π.χ 1 Ω  η π.χ 10Ω ? ἒστι θα εχω και μικροτερη ταση στο αναμμα πριν τις βραχυκυκλωσω.

Τελος δε μου απαντησατε αν οι 2 πυκνωτες που εβαλα 100 nf σε καθε νημα-γη των 811 μπορει να προκαλεσουν αλοιωση στον ηχο.

ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα.

----------


## sv9cvk

1) Δεν καταλαβα που λες να συνδεθουνε οι διοδοι και πως θα συνδεθουνε. (ο Μ/Σ νηματων μου ειναι 6,3 βολτ Χωρις μεσαία λήψη). 

*Πρεπει να συνδεσεις και τα δυο καλωδια των νηματων του Μ/Τ στα αντιστοιχα ποδαρακια των 811 να βγαλεις την γειωση και να βαλεις απο καθε ποδαρκι των νηματων μια διοδο προς την γη τετοια ωστε να αντεχει το ρευμα της καθοδου δηλ χοντρικα γειωση θα παιρνει μεσω των διοδων καπου εχω το σχεδιο απο ενα QST αλλα δεν το βρισκω   (δεν το βλεπω απαραιτητο να το κανεις τωρα δεν ειναι αυτο το προβλημα σου για τωρα)  * 


2) Ειπες "" Μπορεις να διακοψεις την καθοδο της 811 (το ενα ποδαρακι των νηματων )με καποιο τροπο (ρελε διακοπτη κλπ) 
κανονικα πρεπει να αναβουν τα νηματα οταν δωσεις υψηλη ταση οποτε βγαζεις την γειωση απο το ενα ποδι των νηματων και το συνδεεις στον Μ/Τ των 6,3V και απο ενα ποδι και προς την γη βαζεις τον διακοπτη της γειωσης για να δουλεψει η λυχνια ""


Ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να γινει αυτο. Θα μπορούσα πρώτα να ανοιγω την υψηλη ταση των 811 και μετα τα νηματα 6,3 βολτ των 811 μεσω του διακόπτη στο πρωτευον του μ/Σ? Γενικα είναι καλη ιδεα να δίνω πρωτα την υψηλή?Εγω μέχρι τωρα πρωτα ανοιγα τα νηματα και μετα εδινα υψηλη.

* Το σωστο ειναι να δινεις πρωτα τα νηματα αλλα αν δεν μπορεις να βαλεις ενα καλωδιο απο τον Μ/Τ των νηματων στα αντιστοιχα ποδια των 811 τοτε κανετο ετσι .Εχεις να χασεις σιγουρα λιγοτερα απο οτι θα κερδισεις  * 

3) Είπες  "" Στο πρωτευων ειναι μια καλη λυση και μπορει να βαλει δυο αντιστασεις 0,15Ω /25W σε σειρα η καθε μια με τους αγωγους των 220V και μετα απο 2  η 3 sec να βραχυκυκλωνωνται (οχι παραπανω) ""με ενα διπλο διακοπτη να τις βρακυκυκλωνω ε?
Επειδη μπωρει να μην βρω τοσο μικρες αντιστασεις θα μπορουσα να βαλω π.χ 1 Ω  η π.χ 10Ω ? ἒστι θα εχω και μικροτερη ταση στο αναμμα πριν τις βραχυκυκλωσω.

* Γραψε λαθος 15Ω ειναι οι αντιστασεις (Αν την πιασω αυτη την μυγα θα την σκοτωσω :P ) Θα σου ελεγα να το φτιαξεις με καποιο χρονικο να γινεται αυτοματα γιατι οι αντιστασεις αν ξεχαστεις θα παρουν φωτια   ετσι δεν θα σου καιει και την ασφαλεια στο ανοιγμα του τροφοδοτικου. * 

Τελος δε μου απαντησατε αν οι 2 πυκνωτες που εβαλα 100 nf σε καθε νημα-γη των 811 μπορει να προκαλεσουν αλοιωση στον ηχο.


*Δεν νομιζω αλλα μπορει κανε δοκιμη με η χωρις και αν σου κανει διαφορα τοτε θα σου ελεγα να βαλεις εναν M/T 2Χ3.15 και να γειωσεις την μεσαια ληψη
Γεια Χρηστος   *

----------


## tzitzikas

sv9cvk εν καταλαβα τιν παρακατω απαντηση σου. τελικα καλυτερα να ανοιγω πρωτα την υψηλη ταση η τα νηματα πρωτα.?μεχρι τωρα ανοιγα πρωτα τα νηματα και μετα απο μερικα δευτερολεπτα εδινα την υψηλη των 811.

_Ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να γινει αυτο. Θα μπορούσα πρώτα να ανοιγω την υψηλη ταση των 811 και μετα τα νηματα 6,3 βολτ των 811 μεσω του διακόπτη στο πρωτευον του μ/Σ? Γενικα είναι καλη ιδεα να δίνω πρωτα την υψηλή?Εγω μέχρι τωρα πρωτα ανοιγα τα νηματα και μετα εδινα υψηλη. 

Το σωστο ειναι να δινεις πρωτα τα νηματα αλλα αν δεν μπορεις να βαλεις ενα καλωδιο απο τον Μ/Τ των νηματων στα αντιστοιχα ποδια των 811 τοτε κανετο ετσι .Εχεις να χασεις σιγουρα λιγοτερα απο οτι θα κερδισεις     _ 


επισης οταν λες 15Ω αντισταση σε καθε αγωγο ενοεις μια στην φαση και μια στον ουδετερο?αν βαλω μια μεγαλυτερη μονο στην φαση?παντως για να εχω αρκετα χαμηλωτερη ταση θα πρεπει να βαλω ισως καπου 100Ω. τι λες?

----------


## tzitzikas

κανεις????????????????????????????????????????????  ????????????

----------


## sv9cvk

> sv9cvk εν καταλαβα τιν παρακατω απαντηση σου. τελικα καλυτερα να ανοιγω πρωτα την υψηλη ταση η τα νηματα πρωτα.?μεχρι τωρα ανοιγα πρωτα τα νηματα και μετα απο μερικα δευτερολεπτα εδινα την υψηλη των 811.
> 
> _Ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να γινει αυτο. Θα μπορούσα πρώτα να ανοιγω την υψηλη ταση των 811 και μετα τα νηματα 6,3 βολτ των 811 μεσω του διακόπτη στο πρωτευον του μ/Σ? Γενικα είναι καλη ιδεα να δίνω πρωτα την υψηλή?Εγω μέχρι τωρα πρωτα ανοιγα τα νηματα και μετα εδινα υψηλη. 
> 
> Το σωστο ειναι να δινεις πρωτα τα νηματα αλλα αν δεν μπορεις να βαλεις ενα καλωδιο απο τον Μ/Τ των νηματων στα αντιστοιχα ποδια των 811 τοτε κανετο ετσι .Εχεις να χασεις σιγουρα λιγοτερα απο οτι θα κερδισεις     _ 
> 
> 
> επισης οταν λες 15Ω αντισταση σε καθε αγωγο ενοεις μια στην φαση και μια στον ουδετερο?αν βαλω μια μεγαλυτερη μονο στην φαση?παντως για να εχω αρκετα χαμηλωτερη ταση θα πρεπει να βαλω ισως καπου 100Ω. τι λες?



Κανονικα πρεπει να ανοιγεις πρωτα τα νηματα και μετα την υψηλη αλλα πιστευω πως αφου δεν μπορεις να κανεις αλλιως ανοιγε την υψηλη πρωτα και μετα τα νηματα ισως να στο ξανακανει

Η τιμη των αντιστασεων ειναι απο τροφοδοτικο ΥΤ 2000V στο ARRL Handbook τωρα εσυ κανε οτι παραπλησιο καταλαβαινεις 
Και ναι μια στην φαση και μια στον ουδετερο!

----------


## tzitzikas

μπορω να ανοιγω πρωτα τα νηματα. εχω 1 διακοπτη στα 230 βολτ του μετασχηματιστη των 6,3 βολτ για τα νηματα και εναν στα 230 βολτ του Μ/Σ 1000/1500/2000/2500 βολτ .

----------


## tzitzikas

> Εγώ σου προτείνω, αν το πρόβλημα πρόερχεται απο αυτοταλαντώσεις, βάλε αντίσταση 200 -500 Ω σε κάθε οδηγό τις απλές 1 βατ φτάνει.. κολλημένη η αντίσταση απ\θειας στη βάση..και στις ανόδους 50-100Ω απ'ευθειας στα καπελάκια.



για το οδηγο ενοεις σε σειρα με το ακρο του driver η αντισταση. απλα ξεκολλας το καλωδιο απο το οδηγο και παρεμβαλλω σε σειρα την αντισταση?

----------


## ReFas

Ναι αυτό... βάλε τις αντιστάσεις στη βάση της λυχνίας και μετα τα καλώδια του διαμορφωτή...

----------

